# SG and skeeter pee



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

My Skeeter Pee after 15 days will only drop to a sg reading of 1.00 started at 1.062 is it time to move on and add remaining chems.


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

please provide more info so we can help. 

did U use a slurry ? 
what yeast? 
what was the temp of the must throughout the ferment? 
how long has it been at 1.000? 
what was the SG when you moved it to a secondary?


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

sure,
the sg was 1.00 at transfer and it has been in the the carboy for 4 days, yes I did use a slurry, however I tried first without it, after 3 or 4 days I added it. The yeast was Lalvin


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

the temp has been has been at 72f and it has been stuck at 1.00 for about 7 to 8 days


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

IQ
What do you use for bottles for your skeeter?


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

which Lalvin? 
think if you warm it up and give it a good stir you will see it go further.
my notes have that mine all went to .990-.993 fwiw


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

I normal put it in 1/2 gal jugs with the plastic caps as when I serve it.... it goes too fast for 750 wine bottles and corks. I started collecting beer bottles to use when I get enough to make it more friendly to take it somewhere when it's just for me.


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks IQ
I do not have a record on the yeast, will it hurt to bottle


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

I try to keep the temp at 78 - 80 degrees for the primary and secondary.. seems to really help.


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

wont hurt a thing to bottle. just be sure to add the Kmeta and sorbate if you think it's done. It will just be less ABV. I also am at 1.07 for Starting Gravity.


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

IQ
what part of Iowa you from?


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

North east corner... 30 min south of Decorah

and U ??


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's a link to the recipe I use... however I always use a vigorous starter not the slurry. but that's just me. and I wait about 30 days for it to clear on it own... hardly ever used a fining agent.

*http://www.skeeterpee.com*


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

10 miles north of Cedar Rapids


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

Good to have you here..
It's great fun.

we answer all questions... except the tough ones.


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

IQ
Do you add the 6 cups of suger at the end? seems to me it would take out the tartness that I enjoy in Lemon aid


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

yes I added six but U might try 5 and taste once or twice.
see what U like. 
it stays pretty tart for me even after the sugar. I rack it to a 6 gal carboy so I can hit it with the drill mix-stir. then rack to smaller jugs after I get it stirred well. 

warning -- I have taken this to reunions etc and I never bring enough


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

Hint -- >> look for the Realemon at Sam's
they have 2-48 oz bottles for under $5


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks IQ, you have been a great help:


----------



## rob (Mar 11, 2010)

not sure what that (smiles) was all about


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

pay it forward


----------



## TFC (May 28, 2010)

I am a diabetic has anyone tried to make diet skeeter pee. I guess I could try adding splenda after making instead of the last 6 cups of sugar


----------



## WhineMaker (May 28, 2010)

TFC said:


> I am a diabetic has anyone tried to make diet skeeter pee. I guess I could try adding splenda after making instead of the last 6 cups of sugar



I used some Stevia in a few glasses of unsweetened skeeter pee.. Not bad for a diet drink.. A little bit goes a long way, I used 1 packet per 16 oz glass..

Stevia Supreme

It was added after Pee was fermented dry and cleared on a per/glass basis, not in bulk. Haven't tried splenda, so I can't comment on the flavor.. Another good thing about Stevia is that it is not fermentable.


----------

